# What water based pigment ink are you using on vinyl?



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I am looking for recommendations for aqueous (water base) pigment inks to print on coated vinyl for aqueous inks. 

What I would like to know is:
What ink are you using?
Where are you getting it?
How do you like it?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure what printer you are using, but if you are printing on coated vinyl, then you may want to try Global Print Supply.

Kent has various machine cartridges available as well as bulk ink. He's extremely knowledgeable in the large format printing industry as well as very helpful. He's went out of his way for me more than once.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Jerid, I will check them out.

I will be using an Epson 1400 to start (which I already have one) unless someone suggests a better one that is not a ton of money.


----------

